# Sept 23 2015 crash event hype on internet is it super natural ?



## lonewolf (Jun 12, 2012)

Sept 23 2015 is Yum Kippur, Yum Kippur in 1929 & in1987 was the exact day & was one day off for the Secondary highs in the DJI just before the crashes.


Event #1 NYSE was shut down for 3.5 hours

CNBC while announcer was talking the number 923 close up was shown in the back ground of a floor trader, which was seen when announcer mentions traders jump on that train. 923 =Sept 23



Event # 2 Train crash

Time on clock Reads 2015 9:23 ( 2015 Sept 23)

On TV the focus was on the time on the clock & the white light of the train crashing that a camera picked up. Announcer uses following words WHITE LIGHT & ITS GOING FULL ON & then a seconds latter will see flashes one by one, flashes one after the another, after the other, after the other.


Event # 3 meteor that nearly hit Russia @ 9:23 ( Sept 23)

Announcers uses the words WHITE LIGHT & ITS GOING FULL ON


Event # 4 Malasia Plain crash 239 dead 239 = 23 of Sept, 23 minutes Above Max altitude 


Event # 5 Indonisia earth quake 9.22 - 9.23 on Magnitude scale 9.23 = Sept 23

Band Achie (sp) was the hardest hit population 239,000 (23 of Sept)

20030 estimated to be killed 


Laurent Fabri (sp) French Foreign Minister May 13 2014 gives speech regarding having only 500 days to avoid climate chaos = Sept 24 2015


There is also movies out thee that mention Sept 23 as a change date for the worse.


----------



## supperfly17 (Apr 18, 2012)

Here is the link you were looking for. Good luck.

http://www.homewoodhealth.com/health-centre


----------



## dogcom (May 23, 2009)

Sept. to Oct. is the time of the year we can see fireworks and with the way things are going there is a good chance for that. You don't need to see any sort of cycles work or models to see we have big problems that could start to come apart this fall.

Having said that I was thinking of starting a thread about running any sort of random number into google or whatever and see what you get. I believe with single digit numbers you will get all sorts of crashes and events and with two digits it will be much less but will still run high and will continue to decline as you go to three digits and so on.

Above he mentions 23 well what happens with 24. Well there are 24 hours on the clock and much gets mentioned of the 24 hour trading day. Christmas eve is on Dec. 24. Oct. 24 1929 was known as Black Thursday when the market lost 11 percent of its value. If you type into google the significance of the number 24 you get bible references and all sorts of stuff.

Not to make light of it Lonewolf but numbers and statistics can be played in so many ways to give us many outcomes whether good or bad. For example of good the Dow was at 63.9 on Aug. 24 1921 and by Sept. 3 1929 it was at 381.2 a sixfold rise. Still the events and numbers you put forward could end up being true since that is the time of year we could easily see the change for the worse occur.


----------



## jaybee (Nov 28, 2014)

bahhahah Superfly...good one!


----------



## Rusty O'Toole (Feb 1, 2012)

Lonewolf have you ever looked into W D Gann's stuff?


----------



## lonewolf (Jun 12, 2012)

Rusty Gann did a lot of research the paper from the research, memory a little hazy but I thought the papers filled a semi trailer perhaps more then one. Not a hard core student of Gann looked into some of the free stuff on the net. How about you Rusty did you come accross anything from Gann that pointed to this time period ?

What it all means I do not know, not making any predictions just something to maybe be aware of.

Superfly Im in good company bringing up 9/23 2015 Isac Newton from Danial chapter 9 calculated Sept 23 2015 as being important, Gann did use the bible also

Pope Francis arrives in the U.S on Sept 23 2015. First time ever will address joint sesion of congress on 24th of Sept Pope Frances pope 266, he arrives on the 266th day of the year, 266 days from conception to birth

event #2 should have added (& that was the moment of impact)

Event # 3 there was a 15 that could have been added to time for it took place on Feb 15 @ 9:23


----------



## sags (May 15, 2010)

September 23rd is my wife's birthday, so it is kind of important.

I was born on September 2nd and my parents were married on September 3rd almost exactly one year earlier.

For added intrigue..............

My son was born on October 10........10th day of the 10th month and his son was born on November 11.........11th day of the 11th month.

I am thinking we should start buying lottery tickets on Wednesdays, because 3 out of 4 of our birthdays fall on a Wednesday this year.


----------



## james4beach (Nov 15, 2012)

For me, the fact that it's been a 6 year bull phase is a more important indicator that the bull market is nearing its end. Markets simply don't go straight up and a typical bull market lasts 4 to 7 years


----------



## Moneytoo (Mar 26, 2014)

Need to buy 30K+ of VFV and XEF (CAD unhedged wrappers for S&P 500 and international developed countries stocks) Given that none, some or all of the below might happen:

1) "Hurricane Danny is expected to form on Friday with a projected path close to the Gulf of Mexico, possibly impacting oil production offshore and along the coast"

On Aug 24th, oil and CAD go up, VFV and XEF go down

2) BoC does another rate cut on Sep 9th (09/09)

CAD goes down, VFV and XEF go up

3) Feds raise interest rates on Sep 17th

CAD goes further down, VFV and XEF go up

4) On Sep 23rd, all markets go down

Question: will VFV and XEF cost less on Sep 24th than on Aug 24th?


----------



## lonewolf (Jun 12, 2012)

sags said:


> September 23rd is my wife's birthday, so it is kind of important.
> 
> I was born on September 2nd and my parents were married on September 3rd almost exactly one year earlier.
> 
> ...


 Cern has a Hadron Collider in Switzerland that is built 200 ft underground where the city of the ancient Napolian god once stood. The symbol for Cern is 666 has a statue of the Hindu god Sheba known as the destroyer where its Hardon Collider is located. The goal of Cern is to open up a black hole by colliding particals traveling 99.9 % the speed of light . Unusual activity @ Cern some say took place that might have been responsible for an earth quake. The Hadron Collider is reving up speed now for a high speed partical collision that some scientists say will open up a door for unknown things to come in or out (time travel ?)


----------



## Financialplannerdude (Apr 30, 2015)

jaybee said:


> bahhahah Superfly...good one!


Ha ha second that one, brilliant will have to remember that one!


----------



## indexxx (Oct 31, 2011)

Have you ever been right?

...didn't think so.


----------



## sags (May 15, 2010)

lonewolf said:


> Cern has a Hadron Collider in Switzerland that is built 200 ft underground where the city of the ancient Napolian god once stood. The symbol for Cern is 666 has a statue of the Hindu god Sheba known as the destroyer where its Hardon Collider is located. The goal of Cern is to open up a black hole by colliding particals traveling 99.9 % the speed of light . Unusual activity @ Cern some say took place that might have been responsible for an earth quake. The Hadron Collider is reving up speed now for a high speed partical collision that some scientists say will open up a door for unknown things to come in or out (time travel ?)


Not to worry, if the theorists are wrong the worst case scenario is that a microscopic black hole develops, the vacuum surrounding it collapses and the entire universe is gobbled up in a nano second.

We won't have any time to worry about it.


----------



## dogcom (May 23, 2009)

http://www.silverdoctors.com/bo-polny-shemitah-2015-expected-to-disappoint-the-world/

Bo looks like he almost copied your post lonewolf. He is a big believer in cycles but where he gets it wrong is he underestimates the power that the central banks and price riggers have. When the paper game breaks and it could be starting to unravel then the price discovery of the real market will show itself.


----------



## lonewolf (Jun 12, 2012)

Dog most of the stuff from my post is all over the internet & apparently in many different languages. Was on Crawfords sight last night listening to his latest interview in his August market letter he recommended put options from Wednesday afternoon into a hard planetary aspects this weekend. He has only recommended put options a few times over the aprox 30 years which has made money during crashes. Listening to the interview though I don't think he is expecting the big one going into this weekend.


----------



## lonewolf (Jun 12, 2012)

Should add Crawford went 200% short earlier this summer. Looks like it is going to be another repeat of who will be the best market timer during this mother of bear markets.


----------



## londoncalling (Sep 17, 2011)

I have to decided to hold off from going long until this happens

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GU0d8kpybVg

GLTA

Cheers


----------



## Moneytoo (Mar 26, 2014)

Ha-ha 

Didn't watch this one yet (was posted on RFD): http://ciovaccocapital.com/wordpress/index.php/stock-market-us/v-bottom-bear-market-or-correction/


----------



## Rusty O'Toole (Feb 1, 2012)

Crawford went 200% what?

I have read some of Gann's stuff but don't find it of any use in trading. I do believe in cycles, including economic cycles but don't consider them reliable predictors for trading.

I don't think there are any reliable predictors for trading although they all can be made to look good in retrospect. Right now I am doing small options trades, 5 or 10 lots, in reaction to what has happened based on charts. Very roughly, looking for overbought and oversold conditions.

Have also been selling overpriced options when vol is high, especially earnings plays. My favorite is to sell options outside the expected move the day before earnings to profit from vol collapse. Then follow up if the stock goes outside its expected move. Either selling calls if it is down, or puts if it is up.


----------



## lonewolf (Jun 12, 2012)

Rusty O'Toole said:


> Crawford went 200% what?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 I missed the word short, Crawford went 200% short the DJI & S&P. I will go back & correct


----------



## lonewolf (Jun 12, 2012)

Rusty O'Toole said:


> Crawford went 200% what?
> 
> 
> Have also been selling overpriced options when vol is high, especially earnings plays. My favorite is to sell options outside the expected move the day before earnings to profit from vol collapse. Then follow up if the stock goes outside its expected move. Either selling calls if it is down, or puts if it is up.


 Be care full selling option one of my put options was up 900% on Friday


----------



## avrex (Nov 14, 2010)

I just bought $100,000 in SPY puts.

I asked my boss if I could have the day off tomorrow. He said no. 
But, I was hoping to watch the stock market carnage tomorrow morning on CNBC. So, I quit my job.

@lonewolf, you had better be right about this *Sept 23rd number* thingy.


----------



## cainvest (May 1, 2013)

avrex said:


> @lonewolf, you had better be right about this *Sept 23rd number* thingy.


But the total lunar eclipse on Sept 27th, the last one until 2018. That's gotta be a sign or I guess its a Bull market until 2018!


----------



## Moneytoo (Mar 26, 2014)

@avrex, oh now I'm glad that I let a guy from my team "work from home" tomorrow.. lol


----------



## jargey3000 (Jan 25, 2011)

It's now 10:25pm local time, Sept. 22. I'm REALLY worried about tomorrow.......


----------



## MrMatt (Dec 21, 2011)

So it's a good buying opportunity tommorrow? 
Thanks for the heads up.


----------



## tkirk62 (Jul 1, 2015)

So...?


----------



## HaroldCrump (Jun 10, 2009)

avrex said:


> So, I quit my job.


Did you really?
Based on lonewolf's prediction?
Tell us you were kidding.


----------



## Davis (Nov 11, 2014)

Oh come now. The market's are crashing! Look at the results so far today. Lonewolf's prophecy is clearly coming true. As of 1:35 pm:
S&P TSX	-0.68%
S&P 500	-0.34%
Dow Jones -0.55%
Nasdaq	-0.18%

The sky is unquestionable falling; it's just happening very, very, very, very slowly.


----------



## DollaWine (Aug 4, 2015)

And so it begins... we're all doomed.


----------



## sags (May 15, 2010)

Actually, it appears that our CMF forecaster Lonewolf simply got the GANN Day wrong.

According to the original GANN theory, the "pivot" day was September 22, 2015. It was "data refined" just recently as September 23, 2015

The theory merely represents a pivot or change in direction of the markets.........up or down.............not an outright crash.

Yesterday, September 22...........markets moved sharply downwards. 

BNN..........Francis Horodelski and GANN Day.

http://www.bnn.ca/Video/player.aspx?vid=711283


----------



## avrex (Nov 14, 2010)

HaroldCrump said:


> Tell us you were kidding.


Ya, just kidding. 
I was just trying to be humourous to highlight how ridiculous this thread is.


----------



## sags (May 15, 2010)

Stocks down again today.........maybe the "pivot" has begun.

But maybe not. The TSX is down 2000 points from May 2015. Maybe the pivot began then.


----------



## dogcom (May 23, 2009)

So far the September 23rd thing is working as stocks are down again today as well. However if the bear market is truly started I would blame the beginning starting in the summer and not now.

Other then the Pope visit I don't see any big event that points to Sept. 23 as the focal point.


----------



## lonewolf (Jun 12, 2012)

its a none event


----------



## Moneytoo (Mar 26, 2014)

From RFD Investing forum:



dlhunter said:


> LOL
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Davis (Nov 11, 2014)

So the TSX Composite Index closed at 13,383.69 down -107.40 on September 23rd, and has now crashed even further to close all the way down at 13,552.20 today. I should have sold when the prophecy told me to.


----------

